# Box Springs



## Ladrywall (Jul 30, 2013)

How do you guys run your boxes, with one, both or no springs? I was running with one spring but tookum both off recently. Seemed to make it easier to push the box. I'm fairly new to the tools, is there any advantage to one way or the other?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

No springs!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

With springs


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

power assist


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

Whips the lot of you. I double my springs up , if I'm using the 10" I put the springs of the 12" on the 10" to give me 4 springs  & vice versa. This taping lark is too easy, got try something to work up a sweat :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Scottish Drywaller said:


> Whips the lot of you. I double my springs up , if I'm using the 10" I put the springs of the 12" on the 10" to give me 4 springs  & vice versa. This taping lark is too easy, got try something to work up a sweat :thumbsup:


 Well you are Scottish, Look what you do in your lunchbreaks just because you can


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

1 spring


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

None


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

bought softer springs just enough so it lifts back, works nice


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

One spring


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll run my fill with springs and finish with none. 8 to a 12. Never tried one. I'll give it a go Monday!


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am going to try no springs on my next job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

no springs.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

No springs on 10". One on 12".


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I find that with no springs, I can run the mud a little bit stiffer and still box fairly easily. That makes it less sloppy. And a little less shrinkage on fill coat. And you don't get that air bubble pop every time you put the box against the wall. You just have to remember to retract the box with your thumb when you go to refill it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> I find that with no springs, I can run the mud a little bit stiffer and still box fairly easily. That makes it less sloppy. And a little less shrinkage on fill coat. And you don't get that air bubble pop every time you put the box against the wall. You just have to remember to retract the box with your thumb when you go to refill it.


nice no streak


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

endo_alley said:


> I find that with no springs, I can run the mud a little bit stiffer and still box fairly easily. That makes it less sloppy. And a little less shrinkage on fill coat. And you don't get that air bubble pop every time you put the box against the wall. You just have to remember to retract the box with your thumb when you go to refill it.


The heavier you can push that mud, the less it will shrink, the easier the skim is.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm I didnt know about the springs thingy ! tomorrow i will try it on the 12" !


----------

